# Ideas on Ear Cropping



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

would love to see pics of short and show cropping done on pitbulls i am looking to get my female pup ears done


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I get a 2 inch with no or little bell


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

i like the second to last crop is that 2in as well


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww I love the floppy ears! lol Why do you want to crop them? Do you show them? Just curious as to what benefit it does. I thought it was just for dogs that fought to not get ripped off, or for show dogs. Why do you all do it?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the cropped look on some dogs... I would go 2in... If you really want them cropped...


----------



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

How old is your dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FLY-SkY said:


> i like the second to last crop is that 2in as well


3 of those are the same dog and Yes They are all 2in crops.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

pic of my bulldog


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She has some very nice ears. I like them natural myself, if they're good ones like your pup has. But if you're going to crop, do your research and find a good vet who is experienced with crops. Ask to see examples of their work. Make sure they have info for you about aftercare, because that can be critical in getting a crop to stand correctly.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

delunarr said:


> How old is your dog


she is 15 weeks tomorro


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OK so why do you all crop the ears? seriously I am curious... lol Is there a reason? I would think its just a waste of money and pain for the dog. Is there a reason to get it done?


----------



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

15 weeks is a little late to get them done you are risking them not sitting right and alot of pain to the dog. When the dog gets older the cartilage in their ears get harder causing more pain I got my dogs ears done at 7 weeks my vet won't even touch their ears at 16 weeks and advise not to do it After 12


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

15 weeks is not a big deal at all... Actually my vet prefers the pups to be a minimum of 16 weeks that way she can properly evaluate the head shape your dog will have when they are fully mature. My vet does not crop they way YOU want it done, she does it based off of what nature says. I've had one pup done around 8, and it was no different than the 5 that I've had cropped at 16-20 weeks of age.

Ames, if you want to know why we crop ears please feel free to filter through our extensive database.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I did some searching Indigo Bully Connection, what I see is that it has no vlaue or anything, based on the postings, other than the look. Who cars if your dogs ears stand up? unless its a show dog, I would like to know why he would want the sute floppy ears cropped if its not for a show or fighting purpose. Do people really think its looks better? Like I said looking on here people make it seem like its the look, not regarding the cost or the pain caused to the puppy. Just seems weird to me cut them still if your not fighting or showing them.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ames, it's all about personal preference, really. Some people choose to have their dog's ears cropped b/c they like the look, or for some people, their dogs are working dogs, not fighting or show dogs, but actual working dogs, and don't want the ears getting hung up in something and ripped off. Some people use their dogs for hog catching, w/a cropped ear, the dog would be less susceptible to ear damage by the hog as opposed to one with natural ears. Think about having your ear ripped off while you're working.. imagine how much pain you would be in.. then the doctor would have to try and sew it back on, or fix it as best as possible to make it look like the other one. But, yes.. for most people who do not show, work or fight their dogs (which, as you know, we don't condone fighting here), then it is simply out of pure preference as to how they want the dog to look. You don't have to agree with anyone who makes the decision to crop, as that is your opinion and you're more than entitled to it. But, unfortunately, you can't tell someone else what to do with their dog. I'm not saying that you are, I'm just simply telling you like it is. No offense or harm intended.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> would love to see pics of short and show cropping done on pitbulls i am looking to get my female pup ears done


IMO, her ears look great as they are. Very pretty pup.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I'm with Ames on this to a point... Cropping of the ears is great for show dogs or even competition dogs, But for the standard lovable family dog, I LOVE the floppy ears...

But then again, It is all the owners preference. Here at Family Line, we promote friendly family dogs, So none of our dogs ears get cropped as it makes them simply look more aggressive/protective. 
Not to say I would not ever have one of my personal dogs ears cropped, but at this point in time, I love the floppy ears on my dogs.

Its all about personal preference.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

NO offence taken at all! I appreciate your comments! I was wondering if its for personal preference and didn't even think about actually working dogs!!! OUCH about the ears!  I had a friend who had to get her Lab's tail amputated cause he kept banging it on stuff. Whatever works! I was just wondering if it is medically recommend or if its really is just about the look. So thanks.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome, Ames. Glad you understood that I wasn't trying to be offensive. Thank you for taking the interest to ask such an important question.


----------

